# API Rena xp4



## Skie (Apr 13, 2014)

How is the xp4? I'd like some good info. I'm looking to upgrade on my 55g tank


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

I've had one for atleast 7 years without any problems.


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

I also have a few Xp3s and one XP4. I like these canisters very reliable, quiet,well made.The XP4 has 4 baskets where you could fill them up with whatever media you want. Plenty of water flow for a 55 gallon.


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

Can't say enough about them. I have two XP3's and 2 XP4's. You will need to replace the impeller every 4-5 years, but otherwise, *great* filters.

They're now "made" by API.... but the same great product.

-Ryan


----------



## ramonj6047 (Aug 4, 2011)

just got the new version XPL to replace 2 Aquaclear 110's that i have on my 180G. I always hear good review's and i had it for a month and like it so far. Easier to clean then my FX5, but FX5/FX6 on a different level i feel.


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

I fill the bottom in my XP3's and both bottom baskets on my XP4's with Eheim mech. Works a treat, and the filters rarely need maintenance. FX5/6 are diminishing returns, IMHO.

-Ryan


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

I use both at the moment the FX5 & the XP4,the FX5 is more powerful for sure,but the XP4 works better as a filter in cleaning and trapping debris. If the XP4 would be as powerful as the FX5 it would be a top notch canister.


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

I think the trick is that the FX canisters operate under pressure (don't they?).... whereas the XP's are the traditional suction type canisters. No doubt that the FX canisters would do much better for the finer stuff. I also like that they shut themselves down for a bit.

Each of my 125's has an XP4 (API XL) and an XP3 (L) on it. I've "staggered" the intakes such that the XP4 is lower and gets the big stuff, and the XP3 is at the highest level and is set up for more "polishing". Pretty good combo. I also have my Filstars plumbed into other stuff (UV, biowheels, heater modules), so there's convenience there.

-Ryan


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

Ryan_R said:


> I think the trick is that the FX canisters operate under pressure (don't they?).... whereas the XP's are the traditional suction type canisters. No doubt that the FX canisters would do much better for the finer stuff. I also like that they shut themselves down for a bit.
> 
> Each of my 125's has an XP4 (API XL) and an XP3 (L) on it. I've "staggered" the intakes such that the XP4 is lower and gets the big stuff, and the XP3 is at the highest level and is set up for more "polishing". Pretty good combo. I also have my Filstars plumbed into other stuff (UV, biowheels, heater modules), so there's convenience there.
> 
> -Ryan


Every time i clean my FX5 i find that there is hardly any **** inside,but once i open the XP4 it's always full of ****. I have same set up in all my canisters but the XPs are always have debris inside. I'm sure it's the way it's designed with the motor pushing everything down to the bottom tray and the thru each level to clean. The FX5 works different in that the water is forced from the bottom and then to the sides.


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

> Every time i clean my FX5 i find that there is hardly any #%$& inside,but once i open the XP4 it's always full of #%$&. I have same set up in all my canisters but the XPs are always have debris inside. I'm sure it's the way it's designed with the motor pushing everything down to the bottom tray and the thru each level to clean. The FX5 works different in that the water is forced from the bottom and then to the sides.


You've got it backwards. The XP's suck up from the bottom to the top and back to the tank! Could you have the media loaded backwards in yours?

I use Eheim mech in the bottom two trays of my XP4's, and there's never much muck in them at cleaning time (like every 4 months?). My SA 125g has a silly number of BN pleco's and an 18" Sailfin pleco, so it's not like I have a light bioload. :wink:

-Ryan


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

That's what I meant, that the XPs work from bottom the top. I fill the first level with the 30 & 20ppm foam then a full tray of Ehiem substrat pro, third basket bio balls and last basket some carbon and then a polishing pad. They work great.


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

johnnyblade said:


> That's what I meant, that the XPs work from bottom the top. I fill the first level with the 30 & 20ppm foam then a full tray of Ehiem substrat pro, third basket bio balls and last basket some carbon and then a polishing pad. They work great.


Ah! You might want to try the Eheim mech in the bottom tray if yer seeing it clogging. I'll even use the mech in the 2nd tray. 3rd gets the foam, and the top gets the silly bio stars.

That is one thing abot the XP's that sorta lame: no media included. That said, I like being able to customize them.

-Ryan


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

Ryan_R said:


> johnnyblade said:
> 
> 
> > That's what I meant, that the XPs work from bottom the top. I fill the first level with the 30 & 20ppm foam then a full tray of Ehiem substrat pro, third basket bio balls and last basket some carbon and then a polishing pad. They work great.
> ...


I use the XP4 as biological filter on my 180 gallon with 2 other Marineland C530s acting as the mechanical ones. I think the XP4 is a way better filter than my C530s,but they have more water movement.My FX5s are on my 125 gallon which work pretty good too.I would like to try an Eheim 2080 or 2262 and see how how they work.


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

I also use the Ehiem products like the mech and the substrat pro on my other canisters.I like their products too.


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

johnnyblade said:


> I also use the Ehiem products like the mech and the substrat pro on my other canisters.I like their products too.


Totally agree! I got an Eheim canister in a trade 5-6 years ago. Blown away by the quality of the filter and functionality of the media. I bought like 50 lbs of the Mech last spring when I got a few new canisters :lol:

-Ryan


----------



## JGNC (May 15, 2014)

I've had an XP2 on my 75 gallon for a while and just picked up an XP L today to replace the Fluval 305 that's on the same tank. I love these filters! Easy to maintain and easy to make filter pads for them to save money.


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

I've been getting a year easy out of the official pads. Just rinse them and squeeze them out a few times.

Only problems with mine was needing a new impeller in one XP4 after 4-5 years of running. Still worked, but it was rattling. A spare seal kit is cheap insurance to have on hand.

-Ryan


----------



## Marshhog (Jan 27, 2015)

The XP4 is great! It really cleans the tank and since the trays are perfect squares, it's very easy to cut out filter pads from polyester sheets. Flow rate is decent but what's more impressive is that it actually catches everything.


----------

